# Compiler une source??



## macboy (21 Mars 2005)

voilà je suis méga débutant
j'aimerai compiler une source qui se trouve là

pr tt dire, c'est une jeu Stratagus, dt j'en ai parlé ds le forum jeu

alors j'aimerai que vous m'expliquiez comment on fait.. car là c bon je suis perdu


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2005)

Pour commencer, il faut que tu télécharges et installe les outils de Dev apple (xCode etc...) disponible dans la section developpeur sur le site Apple (il faut s'enregistrer, mais c'est gratuit)
En suite, tu fais comme c'est marqué sur le site web :
http://stratagus.sourceforge.net/install.shtml


> *Installation*
> 
> Mac OS X users: Extract the "contrib/macosx.tgz" file to the      top-level directory and read "Read Me.rtf".
> 
> ...


----------



## macboy (21 Mars 2005)

oki
ça doit être les outils dev qui me manquent

car qd j'ai ouvert le fichier demandé
j'ai eu le droit à ça

Last login: Mon Mar 21 20:20:51 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
/Volumes/documents/ben/Desktop/stratagus-040702.1/Imac:~ ben$ /Volumes/documents/ben/Desktop/stratagus-040702.1/configure; exit
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.
logout
[Opération terminée]


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2005)

ben oui, il te manque GCC
entre autre, il faudra aussi des bibliothèques. Voir ne haut du lien. Pour cela, tu peux toujours aller voir du coté de Fink (fait une recherche sur les forums)


----------



## macboy (21 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, il te manque GCC
> entre autre, il faudra aussi des bibliothèques. Voir ne haut du lien. Pour cela, tu peux toujours aller voir du coté de Fink (fait une recherche sur les forums)



j'ai entendu parler de Fink
, j'ai regardé sur le forum, mais vu que je suis un gros néohyte (étude de Gestion) et bien là je suis vraiment perdu

un bon site web serait la bienvenue


----------



## ThiGre (21 Mars 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu parler de Fink
> , j'ai regardé sur le forum, mais vu que je suis un gros néohyte (étude de Gestion) et bien là je suis vraiment perdu
> 
> un bon site web serait la bienvenue



Tu trouveras gcc sur tes disques d'installation en installant les outils de développement Xcode.

Tu peux faire une installation standard en supprimant les exemples et la doc qui prend bcp de place et ne sert à rien si tu ne programme pas toi-même.


----------

